# [CFT] Chromium 27



## cpm@ (May 14, 2013)

Hi people:

On the freebsd-chromium mailing list a call for testing the latest version of Chromium has been announced. See message: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chromium/2013-May/000762.html.

`# cd /usr/ports/www/chromium`
`# fetch [url]ftp://rene-ladan.nl/pub/freebsd/chromium-27.diff[/url]`
`# patch -p0 < chromium-27.diff`

Place the following patch to fix npapi plugin detection in the /usr/ports/www/chromium/files directory.

Finally, install www/chromium.


----------



## Junkie (May 15, 2013)

It is already in the ports tree. So you can freely install it by 
`portsnap fetch update && cd /usr/ports/www/chromium && make install clean`


----------



## KernelPanic (May 17, 2013)

I'm unable to compile Chromium 27 on FreeBSD 8.3 amd64:


```
CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libvpx_intrinsics/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx/vp9/common/x86/vp9_filter_sse2.o
  CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libvpx_intrinsics/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx/vp9/common/x86/vp9_loopfilter_x86.o
  CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libvpx_intrinsics/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx/vp9/common/x86/vp9_sadmxn_x86.o
  CC(target) out/Release/obj.target/libvpx_intrinsics/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx/vp9/common/x86/vp9_filter_sse4.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/media_sse/media/base/simd/sinc_resampler_sse.o
In file included from third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx/vp9/common/x86/vp9_filter_sse4.c:12:
/usr/local/bin/../lib/clang/3.2/include/smmintrin.h:461:10: fatal error: 
      'popcntintrin.h' file not found
#include <popcntintrin.h>
         ^
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/media_sse/media/base/simd/vector_math_sse.o
1 error generated.
gmake: *** [out/Release/obj.target/libvpx_intrinsics/third_party/libvpx/source/libvpx/vp9/common/x86/vp9_filter_sse4.o] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 17, 2013)

FWIW, it does compile on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64.


----------



## thuglife (May 17, 2013)

KernelPanic said:
			
		

> I'm unable to compile Chromium 27 on FreeBSD 8.3 amd64:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Under 8x you should try with gcc (uncheck the clang option)


----------



## KernelPanic (May 17, 2013)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Under 8x you should try with gcc (uncheck the clang option)



Done. And compiled. 

I'm not sure why, but it installed with the PulseAudio dependencies even though I had that option disabled:


```
server# cat /var/db/ports/chromium/options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for chromium-27.0.1453.81
_OPTIONS_READ=chromium-27.0.1453.81
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=CLANG CODECS DEBUG GCONF PULSEAUDIO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=CLANG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CODECS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GCONF
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PULSEAUDIO
```


```
server# pkg_info -R pulseaudio-0.9.23_2
Information for pulseaudio-0.9.23_2:

Required by:
chromium-27.0.1453.81
espeak-1.46.02_1
speech-dispatcher-0.7.1_3
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 17, 2013)

KernelPanic said:
			
		

> I'm unable to compile Chromium 27 on FreeBSD 8.3 amd64



Chromium failed to build using Clang because is missing the popcntintrin.h header file. See r235058.

Declared in /usr/local/lib/clang/3.2/include/smmintrin.h

```
#ifdef __POPCNT__
#include <popcntintrin.h>
#endif
```

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-bugs/2012-May/048627.html.


----------

